# France - Strange Road Sign



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Whilst travelling through France (Millau to Calais) last week mainly using the N & D roads we came across a road sign we had not seen before.

Basically, it was a black silhouette of a man, and usually found on the outskirts of villages. On one occasion there were two silhouttes.

I am sure we are thick, but we came up with something about being an accident blackspot???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They used to do it a lot Andrew.

Each silhouette represents a person killed at that spot.

Haven't seen many of them recently - but maybe it's a fairly local thing and we haven't been to the right areas.

Dave


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

They have a lot of them on the road from Auch to the Pyrenees (or used to ), many bends and therefore I guess many accidents


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Seen them for a few years now in quite a few locations.
Sometimes they have red on the head indicating a head injury.
Usually more than one at any given location.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats solves that mystery - thanks

The next one is why has our Hymer broken down each time (over the last two years) we have taken it to France?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

AndrewandShirley said:


> The next one is why has our Hymer broken down each time (over the last two years) we have taken it to France?


I can only answer that question with another one Andrew.

Why hasn't our Autosleeper ever broken down when we have taken it to France? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry - couldn't resist a bit of brand loyalty :wink: :roll: . The swine will probably fall apart now, next time we go anywhere! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Thats solves that mystery - thanks
> 
> The next one is why has our Hymer broken down each time (over the last two years) we have taken it to France?


You could try fitting a three pointed star....... :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

eribiste said:


> You could try fitting a three pointed star....... :wink:


Oh........that was a bit below the belt. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

OMG thought those signs were for target practice,. no wonder the Gendarmerie were following me around. Thought they wanted to play chase!!


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought the idea was, to see how many you could knock-over wittout tipping your van in the ****! :roll:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to see quite a few on the biking roads a few years ago. Certainly makes you think about your mortality. Chasper.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*French road sign*

Saddest thing we saw relating to these signs a few years ago, can't remember the region but along one road the signs were of different sizes seemingly being adults or children.At one junction there was a group of five together, two large and three small and across the other side were two more. VERY distressing, our journey continued in silence and at a lesser speed......I seem to remember as a child around the Sheffield area black crosses were placed by the road for a week or so following a fatality.


----------



## 128776 (Oct 16, 2009)

are those signs to say how many britts have been done away with for knocking down signs????????? :roll:


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Why did you break donw and did you get your battery on the way out?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Hymerowner

Managed to get a battery nr the Chunnel which was the best luck we had all holiday.

What was meant to be a ten week trip around europe (post retirement) took a turn for the worse nr Millau.

The gearbox played up, then the exhaust broke all within 10 miles of driving.

Called the RAC and the mechanic we met suggest going back to the UK as, to say the least, the french garages all said they could not look at it for at least a week plus. So we drove with 3 gears and only part of an exhaust back to England. 

Veh being repaired, then sold and a replacement is being sought as I write.

Presently we are bored, upset, dispondant, depressed etc and going through all the "why us" emotions at the loss of a trip planned for around 5 years.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

So sorry - my hymer is a 1993 644 and we often wonder how long it will go on. Have had broken fan belts, wipers, starting problems with lose wires and got stuck in snow once, bu have always survived. We're off to Calais and somewhere beyond in a week.

Don't give up - get back out as soon as you can!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Presently we are bored, upset, dispondant, depressed etc and going through all the "why us" emotions at the loss of a trip planned for around 5 years.


Hi A & S,

Rita and I can sympathise with you both, having been down that road.........twice sadly, (see our blogs). However, since March 08, we have been abroad twice since in the van, and are not looking back.

Good luck with your search for another MH.

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news we were looking forward to meeting up with you in Morocco. 

We had loads of problems on our last trip to France earlier this year but luckily for us it didn't shorten our trip but really understand how you must be feeling.

Good luck in finding a replacement van.

Jan


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Quite often in Western France these black silhouettes have a number on them showing the age of the person killed. You will see quite a few are teenagers; hence the government's clamped down on speeding etc.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few examples, they certainly make you think...



















Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If they represent a single person,and they put them on a particular road near me,then there would be no room for the standard street furniture.

tony


----------

